# Stuff and Things > HISTORY, veterans & science >  Einstein 'puzzle' missing pages found/ + he comments on Hitler

## Trinnity

*Einstein 'puzzle' solved as missing page emerges in new trove*

Jerusalem (AFP) - An Albert Einstein "puzzle" has been solved thanks to a missing manuscript page emerging in a trove of his writings newly acquired by Jerusalem's Hebrew University, officials announced Wednesday. The handwritten page, part of an appendix to a 1930 paper on the Nobel winner's efforts towards a unified field theory, was discovered among the 110-page trove the university's Albert Einstein archives received some two weeks ago. Most of the documents constitute handwritten mathematical calculations behind Einstein's scientific writings in the late 1940s.

There are also letters that Einstein, born in Germany in 1879, wrote to collaborators that deal with a range of scientific and personal issues, including one to his son, Hans Albert. The 1935 letter to his son expresses concern about the rise of the Nazi party in Germany. In the letter to his son, he writes that "in Germany things are slowly starting to change. Let's just hope we won't have a Europe war first ... the rest of Europe is now starting to finally take the thing seriously, especially the British," he wrote. "If they would have come down hard a year and a half ago, it would have been better and easier."



Einstein "puzzle" solved as missing page emerges in new trove

----------

BabyBoomer+ (03-06-2019),Knightkore (03-06-2019),QuaseMarco (03-06-2019),ruthless terrier (03-07-2019)

----------


## BabyBoomer+

Interesting. OFC , Hitlers big mistake was to chase all the non-aryan intellectuals and scientiists out of germany.  And then Stalin made precisely the same mistake, but even worse, he killed or chased away EVERYONE with enough intelligence to drive a bus. 

It illustrates my point that all fascisms are left wing doctrines, and ultimately must become antisemitic, because marxism always ends up blaming the jews for capitalism.

----------

Knightkore (03-06-2019),MisterVeritis (03-06-2019),teeceetx (03-06-2019)

----------


## Trinnity

*If we don't stand up to it, we're going to be a totalitarian country w/in 10-15 years.*

----------

MisterVeritis (03-06-2019),teeceetx (03-06-2019)

----------


## Sled Dog

> Interesting. OFC , Hitlers big mistake was to chase all the non-aryan intellectuals and scientiists out of germany.  And then Stalin made precisely the same mistake, but even worse, he killed or chased away EVERYONE with enough intelligence to drive a bus. 
> 
> It illustrates my point that all fascisms are left wing doctrines, and ultimately must become antisemitic, because marxism always ends up blaming the jews for capitalism.


Hitler ' s big mistake was Operation Barbarossa.  He should never have attacked his ally in the East before defeat g England in the West...which he probably could not have done.

----------


## Sled Dog

> *If we don't stand up to it, we're going to be a totalitarian country w/in 10-15 years.*


One year, 10 months, two weeks.

The Rodents are going to STEAL the election in 2020 and the new tyrant will sworn in in one year, eleven months and two weeks from now.

And once that happens there will never be an honest election in the US again.

----------

MisterVeritis (03-06-2019)

----------


## Trinnity

Oh stop it. It's wearying.

----------


## BabyBoomer+

> Hitler ' s big mistake was Operation Barbarossa.  He should never have attacked his ally in the East before defeat g England in the West...which he probably could not have done.


Well that was the Schliffen plan of 1890, i was talking about the strategic meistrake of chucking all the smart jews out, He would have have a nuke by 1944 had he not done that.

The Schlieffen Plan was the name given, after the First World War,  to German war plans and the influence of Field Marshal Alfred von  Schlieffen and his thinking on the invasion of France and Belgium on 4  August 1914. Schlieffen was Chief of the General Staff of the German  Army from 1891 to 1906.

In short, Schlieffen said "Whatever you do dont start a war with  Russia while you are fighting in the west, or vice versa.". And Hitler did fine until he ignored the rule.

----------


## nonsqtr

You know, I was just marveling at the recency of all this history. Did you know that all these mathematicians that laid the foundation for Einstein, they only lived in the late 19th century. All these brilliant math types like Cantor, Schwartz (from Cauchy-Schwartz), Borel... all these people were in the generation immediately preceding Einstein.

Like, a lot of this knowledge was brand new when Einstein came around.

We only begin to understand Dynamics around the time of the American Revolution, so like mid-eighteenth-century.

So in 100 years, we went from classical Dynamics to stochastic Dynamics. That's pretty damn impressive, All Things Considered... I mean, you know, Civil Wars here, Revolutions in Europe, yada yada...

----------


## Dave37

The Swastika guy had several turning points where he turned the wrong way, almost like he was doomed to failure from the start.

----------


## teeceetx

Prog's (Communists, Marxists, Socialists, Fascists) cannot tolerate anyone they _perceive_ to be of equal or greater intellect (value?) than themselves, particularly if they do not fit their "model".  These people represent a threat to them.  And once again, we see the very same scenario taking place today (Argentina...US).  And it is happening across the Western world.  Asians and Jews are again being targeted, not for being Asian or Jewish, but rather because intellectually, they excel in everything the prog wants to excel in.  Here in the US today, Whites, Asians, and Jews are targeted.  If you aren't Black, Hispanic, Muslim, LGBTXYZ, or American Indian, then you don't pass the "diversity" test, and are vilified. (additional credit if you are a female member of those groups).

So it becomes apparent the VERY same thing is happening here in exactly the same manner as it has throughout history.  The results are always the same.

----------


## BabyBoomer+

> You know, I was just marveling at the recency of all this history. Did you know that all these mathematicians that laid the foundation for Einstein, they only lived in the late 19th century. All these brilliant math types like Cantor, Schwartz (from Cauchy-Schwartz), Borel... all these people were in the generation immediately preceding Einstein.
> 
> Like, a lot of this knowledge was brand new when Einstein came around.
> 
> We only begin to understand Dynamics around the time of the American Revolution, so like mid-eighteenth-century.
> 
> So in 100 years, we went from classical Dynamics to stochastic Dynamics. That's pretty damn impressive, All Things Considered... I mean, you know, Civil Wars here, Revolutions in Europe, yada yada...


My hero is *Gaston Julia*. he was a frenchman who at age 25 in 1918 wrote a paper about Fatou Sets.

Julia basically showed that various forms of Fatou sets  behave in  a certain way on the compleax plane, to put is simply "a set of complex numbers which do not converge to any limit when a  given mapping is repeatedly applied to them. In some cases the result is a connected fractal set"

That one sentence created a whole new branch of maths, Fractal geometry.

As you vary the complex component of the function, you can plot it using various colours to show whether it converges or not at any given parameter point:

Julia_set_camp4_hi_rez.png

Julia set all look like this, with every possible variation you can imagine. The reason he was a hero was he visulaised in his head what they looked like in 1918, it was 80 years before anyone could actually draw one with a computer.

which brings us onto Hero #2 - *Benoit Mandelbrot*. Not only did he realise you  could draw julia sets on a computer and finally see them, he devised the mandelbrot set, which is a point by point index of Julia Sets!

this is the Mandelbrot set, showing how it indexes the Julia Sets. every single pixel is a colour coded index pointing to a julia set with the same complex parameters, the colour of the point indicates if the julia set is open or closed (disconnected islands)

mandel.jpg

This has been described as "The most complex object in mathematics". You can iterate any point to thousands of decimal places,  you will never find an end.

----------


## BabyBoomer+

> The Swastika guy had several turning points where he turned the wrong way, almost like he was doomed to failure from the start.


yes, he should have had the sylphilus looked at.......

----------


## nonsqtr

> My hero is *Gaston Julia*. he was a frenchman who at age 25 in 1918 wrote a paper about Fatou Sets.
> 
> Julia basically showed that various forms of Fatou sets  behave in  a certain way on the compleax plane, to put is simply "a set of complex numbers which do not converge to any limit when a  given mapping is repeatedly applied to them. In some cases the result is a connected fractal set"
> 
> That one sentence created a whole new branch of maths, Fractal geometry.
> 
> As you vary the complex component of the function, you can plot it using various colours to show whether it converges or not at any given parameter point:
> 
> Julia_set_camp4_hi_rez.png
> ...


Yes. Now we're getting to the heart of it.

Fractional dimensions are defined over sets.

So, you can have a space filling process which is a generator, and it can tessellate points of the Julia set, so initially when you're looking at the computer doing this, it just appears as a bunch of random dots, and only much later does the shape of the actual result set become apparent.

Which is a different situation from that which obtains in quantum mechanics, where the selection presupposes knowledge of the entire set.

----------


## nonsqtr

> Prog's (Communists, Marxists, Socialists, Fascists) cannot tolerate anyone they _perceive_ to be of equal or greater intellect (value?) than themselves, particularly if they do not fit their "model".  These people represent a threat to them.  And once again, we see the very same scenario taking place today (Argentina...US).  And it is happening across the Western world.  Asians and Jews are again being targeted, not for being Asian or Jewish, but rather because intellectually, they excel in everything the prog wants to excel in.  Here in the US today, Whites, Asians, and Jews are targeted.  If you aren't Black, Hispanic, Muslim, LGBTXYZ, or American Indian, then you don't pass the "diversity" test, and are vilified. (additional credit if you are a female member of those groups).
> 
> So it becomes apparent the VERY same thing is happening here in exactly the same manner as it has throughout history.  The results are always the same.


The entire Progressive philosophy is based on a perversion of fundamental morality.

The idea of suborning the individual to The Hive, is perverse. People associate and Federate because they need to, not because some asshole hiveleader dictates that they must. Relationships are fluid, they are constantly formed and broken. It is your natural right to associate freely at will, with whomever you choose, just as it is your natural right to protect yourself and your family, and no amount of legislation will ever change those things. No amount of dictation from a dictator will ever change those things.

If you want to see what the hive mentality looks like, just look over at China. They have two versions of is going on, one of which is temporary which is the Communist Progressive thing, but the other of which is more important because it's historical going back thousands of years, which is the idea of one China and China being the source of everything Asian.

So like for instance, the people in Taiwan right now, are the people who fled Mao and the Communists, and they don't want to have anything to do with the madness on the mainland, but yet the Communist Party apparatus on the mainland still considers Taiwan to be part of China. They want Universal participation, and they're not going to settle for anything less.

At the end of the day, this all boils down to one group of people trying to impose their morality on another. The liberal progressives are all about a moral code, which only makes sense to a very few people, because it is a tiny subset of human morality. Morals are all about priorities, they are all about what you consider to be more important than something else. Liberals think that racism is more important than going to the moon or curing disease, and underlying this is the mistaken assumption that human beings can somehow be changed. Through social engineering or whatever. Which flies directly into the face of everything we know from science, which is that Human Nature has not changed in thousands of years and it won't change in the next few thousand either.

Thanks to our founding fathers, we Americans have a long tradition of speaking our minds, and asking questions, and this is not what the progressives do. Did progressives want to stop people from speaking their minds, they never even want to hear a single word about racism, or anything else. They think they can stop people from talking about it by making it illegal. And I mean, that has about as much chance of succeeding as their idiotic drug laws or their idiotic gun laws, or any other "morals laws".

The fundamental assumptions of the liberal progressives are highly flawed. And President Trump is doing a great job of exposing them, one by one.

But you have to realize, that the philosophy is only a mechanism for the elite to retain power and control over the masses. Once they discover that the philosophy is failing or has failed, they'll change it.

----------


## Dave37

> yes, he should have had the sylphilus looked at.......


Really? Or are you just sprouting off? Well even if he did what was the cure back then, mercury or something equally toxic like that.

----------


## BabyBoomer+

> Really? Or are you just sprouting off? Well even if he did what was the cure back then, mercury or something equally toxic like that.


would you like the rephrase that, if you want a response ?

----------


## Rita Marley

> My hero is *Gaston Julia*. he was a frenchman who at age 25 in 1918 wrote a paper about Fatou Sets.
> 
> Julia basically showed that various forms of Fatou sets  behave in  a certain way on the compleax plane, to put is simply "a set of complex numbers which do not converge to any limit when a  given mapping is repeatedly applied to them. In some cases the result is a connected fractal set"
> 
> That one sentence created a whole new branch of maths, Fractal geometry.
> 
> As you vary the complex component of the function, you can plot it using various colours to show whether it converges or not at any given parameter point:
> 
> Julia_set_camp4_hi_rez.png
> ...


Half of what you say is meaningless, but you say it just to reach him...Julia.

----------


## BabyBoomer+

> Half of what you say is meaningless, but you say it just to reach him...Julia.


I would assume it is meaningless if you dont understand it.

Woudl you like to point  out the parts you dont understand?

----------


## Rita Marley

> I would assume it is meaningless if you dont understand it.
> 
> Woudl you like to point  out the parts you dont understand?


Ocean smile. Calls you.

----------


## BabyBoomer+

> Ocean smile. Calls you.


Come to sea, where Venus rose!


Edward Lovibond 1724-1775

----------


## Rita Marley

> Come to sea, where Venus rose!
> 
> 
> Edward Lovibond 1724-1775


Venus and Mars are alright tonight.

----------


## Sled Dog

> Oh stop it. It's wearying.



No.
 @Quark's defeatism was tiresome because he believed, as far as I could tell, that the people would turn away from the right, and given the foolishness of the vote in Montana, he had a point.

MY statement isn't that the people are going to turn away from America in the next election.

I am saying the Rodents are going to steal that election, as they have stolen so many in 2018.

And the history of my lifetime indicates that the Republicans are going to do NOTHING in protest.

Tiresome the wailings of the prophet may be, when the hearer does not want to listen, but I'm no prophet.  I'm sticking strictly to my interpretation of facts and trends.

And I've been wrong, I thought, but I was mistaken.

----------


## Sled Dog

> Well that was the Schliffen plan of 1890, i was talking about the strategic meistrake of chucking all the smart jews out, He would have have a nuke by 1944 had he not done that.


Yeah.

I read your post.

His mistake was strategic, in war.

Try reading my post.



> The Schlieffen Plan was the name given, after the First World War,  to German war plans and the influence of Field Marshal Alfred von  Schlieffen and his thinking on the invasion of France and Belgium on 4  August 1914. Schlieffen was Chief of the General Staff of the German  Army from 1891 to 1906.
> 
> In short, Schlieffen said "Whatever you do dont start a war with  Russia while you are fighting in the west, or vice versa.". And Hitler did fine until he ignored the rule.


As I recall from my history course...way back in 1987, that was the von Moltke plan, but I'll take your word for it.  After all, the United States had solved the issues of modern trench warfare half a century previous,..., to rush through Belgium, trample France, and pivot to Russia before Russia could mobilize...the invention of the machine gun stymied that strategy in The Great War.

What's important wasn't the brain drain.   Hitler had all the advantages.   But then the crazy corporal threw it away in a single rash act.

His real problem was simpler than the brain drain.

Hitler was wasting resources and manpower, at the height of the war, rounding up civilians to murder them.  France helped him.  Most of Central Europe also cooperated, but he wasted significant military manpower murdering conquered peoples when those forces should have been used for proper military purposes.    His advance on Moscow slowed...and even halted, because of this resource drain, and it was his failure to take Moscow that summer that cost him everything.

The allies did not defeat Hitler.

Russia did, with it's winter.

The United States did, with it's industrial might shipped to Russia.

England...not.

----------


## BabyBoomer+

> Yeah.
> 
> I read your post.
> 
> His mistake was strategic, in war.
> 
> Try reading my post.
> 
> 
> ...




You are wroing in asserting  the americans solved the problem of trench warfare. In fact what solved it was the invention of the Tank.  Once the opposing sides had settled down into trenches, they then spent years building supply lines which meant if any part of the front line was breached they coudl rush troops and supplies to seal the gap.  In 1915 for the first time in history defence was stronger than attack. That why there these enormous battles like the Somme, which produced very little forward movement, of if it did, it was soon reversed because the sheer amount of effort and casualties achieving and holding it was impossible to maintain.

Other things that made  trench warfare stagnant was the fact you coudl dig down for protection - some of the german trenches at Ypres went down forty feet. That meant no aount of shelling could touch the enemy. All they had todo then was wait for the barrage to stop, then emerge and man the other weapon that stagnated movement, the machine gun.

Both sides, right up to 1918, were still trying to use Napoleonic tactics, wherby the army assembled i na striaght line and advanced at walkign pace to the enemy line. The idea then was the cavalry woudl then follow behind, charging through fields of golden wheat wavibng in the wind, sabres rattling..... or at leats this was the wet dream of the Cavalry men, who had by now alsofailed toralise that ne weapon had put paid the the cavarly  war long since. What invalidated the cavalry charge and the advancing line was the machien gun. At the rate of fire it could produce a walking line of men could entirely wiped out in seconds. 

This was down to the refusal of the idiot generals to realise mechanisation had changed the gamee. Sir William Haig said in 1914 that "the machine gun is a much overrated weapon, and one ber battalion should be sifficient" - by 1917 thay had 50 per battallio nand were crying out for more.

What broke the stalmate was the tank, which was an english invention (in fact from my home town, Lincoln). The tank restored mobility to the attack, allowing sufficient men to get to the enemy line before it coud lbe reinforced. The tank was tried a couple of times on unsuitable ground (soft mud) util they realise dit need hard ground, and the next time it was used was at Cambrai, with specticular success, creating a salient about 8miles by 8 miles, and capturing 5000 prisoners, when they then all losr because of mechanical fialure of tanks, an dthe lack of understanding of what was required in the way of tank support to hold the pocket. But it was the breakthrough they had needed.

So in summary, the americans, when they arrived with Pershing in1917, ha dno more idea how to break trench defences than anyone else. It toiok the arrival of the tank to do it.


Now your second point.

The americans could not have defeated the Germans without being able to luanch an invasion from The British Isle, or conduct air warfare from british airfields. Furthermore, without two fronts, the Germans coudl have defeated the russian (or at least stalemated the front). It was in the americans interest to defeat Hitler, because Germany was already developing a long range ICBM, the V3, which which it intended to start dropping gas and HE on New York.   And the fact an invasion was possible from the shores of england was due to the fact we stood alone against the germans for two years before the americans joined in, and THATS was because they realsied defeating the Japanese only solved nothing, the Axis had to be destroyed in its entireity. 

German industrial capacity was only really crippled once Area bombing  got underway under Sir Arthur Harris and Mark Clark. Up until 1943, German Factories were easily supplying all the war materials the germans needed to supply both fromts , without even going into overtime working. So it was not sifuccient to merely defeat the Germans in russia militarily, it was also necessary to destroy the means of production of war goods.

The two joint plans that assited that was the RAF's Transport Plan, by which, learing from WW1 , we destroyed the french railway system, and as many bridges  and canals as we could find, thus destroying the ability of the germans to move troops and goods, and Mark Clarks Oil Plan, whereby the americans went after the synthetic oil plants, destroying germanys oil supplies. (it was dicoveed in 1945 that there were more than 300 ME262 german jet fighters trapped and destroyed on railway wagons by the Transportr plan). Had they been in the air on 6th June 1944, D Day would have been dead in the water)


It is also worth noting that the air war diverted huge amounts of resources fro mthe eastern front - in 1944, the germans had more than 1,000,000  anti aircraft guns (according to Max Hastings "_Bomber War_")  in western germany and france, including crews, and all the supplied they needed. All those guns and men would otherwise have been diverted to russia, and woud lhave made a significant differnce. The diversion you talk of, rounding up  subversies, was not a singnifiant drain, It was simply the apparachet of the fascist state doing its job, and would have existed anyway. 

Ther wa not per se a shortage of military supplies in russia, it was  alack of preparation. Like Napoleon, Hitler understimated the Russian winter as was not rpepared for  it. The men did not have the correct clothing ,and the vehicles and wepons were not adpated  to the extreme cold.  Lorries and Tanks ceased working because the fuel would freeze and the tank turrrets would sieze up. Men froze to death. Guns jammed. The russians were accustomed and ready for the extreme cold.


The air war was entirely an equal, joint effort.  We british did the hard part, the night itme raids, because the americans had not the proper trainign or equipment to do it. The Norden Bomb Sight worked very well in the clear blue skies of California, but in he grey overcast skies of Northern Europe it was pretty useless. It took yet another english invention, the H2S Blind Bombing systrem to come to the rescue (known as H2X in the USA) and the american version of the British GEE parabolic grundmapping system  (Known as LORENZ in USA). The US tactics of fighter supported formation flying only worked as long as the formations remained intact, and stragglers were easy to pick off. But you cant knock the courage of the men, american or british. And air warfare was no less dangerous than land warfare. When the Americans suffered 25% casulaties at Schwiefurt when they went after the Ball Bearing Factory, it was a military catastrophe no less than the Somme

Plus then ofc, you have the massive advantages the Allies had as a result of the decrypting of German Enigma cyphers by Bletchely Park. Wheras the Polse had done some work decrypting the three wheel enigma,  there solutions remained transient, because they had to decrypt by hand. The inclusion of the stickerbaord, and the additon of one and then two more wheels to the Naval Enigma machine rendered the Poles solution unusable. It was Alan Turing devised the methods to automate and simplyfy it. One spi noff of Turings methods allowed the US to decrypt totally the Japanese Naval Codes, specifically JN25, which was the code used in regard of Pearl Harbour - which  they then failed to act on. Pearl Harbour was  sacrificed  to allow the USA to enter WW2.

The defeat of the Allies was not solely down to the americans. millions of men all over europe, america, and the far east contributed an ddi thier bit. My  g.father was Mentioned in Dispatches, and was at both the sinking of the Hood i n1942 and the Battle of the River Plate i n1916. My father was bombing the japs i nBurma, and dropping supplies to Ord Wingate, until he was shot down and spent a week avoiding the japanese and working his way bak to the british lines. I had a relative who was UK Naval liason at Salerno.  All that generation fought for freedom, and all depended on each others help and sacrifice to win. 

Sorry, long post, i could write books on this subject....

----------


## Dave37

Is there a test afterwards?

----------


## Old Tex

> Interesting. OFC , Hitlers big mistake was to chase all the non-aryan intellectuals and scientiists out of germany.  And then Stalin made precisely the same mistake, but even worse, he killed or chased away EVERYONE with enough intelligence to drive a bus. 
> It illustrates my point that all fascisms are left wing doctrines, and ultimately must become antisemitic, because marxism always ends up blaming the jews for capitalism.


Socialism/communism is really an odd duck. You sell it to the stupid & yet the really smart people buy into it to. I think it appeals to those really smart people that understand the "theory" but just don't have enough common sense to understand that when you apply it there is no way that it will work because of human nature.

----------


## BabyBoomer+

> Socialism/communism is really an odd duck. You sell it to the stupid & yet the really smart people buy into it to. I think it appeals to those really smart people that understand the "theory" but just don't have enough common sense to understand that when you apply it there is no way that it will work because of human nature.


Its the arrogance of intellectuals. They think "oh this will solve all the ills of the world, but ofc it wont apply to me, il  still be rich and privileged"
 and thus you end up with the dumb fucks like Lily Allen, Russel Brand and Bob geldof, so good at spending other peoples money whilst quietly  piling it up themselves and living in million pound houses. Russel Brand has a house in France with  two servants, I dont recall anywhere i nthe Communist Manifesto  where it said it was ok to keep servants......

----------


## Sled Dog

> would you like the rephrase that, if you want a response ?


You two should find the fishing forum.

That's the place for carping.

----------


## Sled Dog

The Americans solved the problem of trench warfare in two different ways.

Go around the end.

Fly over the top.

There never was a good reason for the US to get involved in Europe's petty wars...

----------


## BabyBoomer+

> The Americans solved the problem of trench warfare in two different ways.
> 
> Go around the end.
> 
> Fly over the top.
> 
> There never was a good reason for the US to get involved in Europe's petty wars...


Well ther was. 

The Axis

If Hitler had won in Europe, he was coming for you next, and you would have been fully engaged with the Japanese in the west. He was already devoloping the V3, a fractioanal orbital ICBM, he intended to drop gas and HE on New York.   You were going to have to fight him one way or another.   Fortunately Roosevelt was smart enough to see this.

----------


## Sled Dog

> Well ther was. 
> 
> The Axis
> 
> If Hitler had won in Europe, he was coming for you next, and you would have been fully engaged with the Japanese in the west. He was already devoloping the V3, a fractioanal orbital ICBM, he intended to drop gas and HE on New York.   You were going to have to fight him one way or another.   Fortunately Roosevelt was smart enough to see this.


1) Hitler wasn't going to defeat England.  No way to get troops across the channel.  You airplanes would have sunk every barge trying it.

2) since Hitler couldn't defeat tiny little England across a tiny little strait, the was no way he was going to defeat big bad America across the big bad Atlantic.  Out airplanes and our submarines would have sunk his fleet.  Just like we did to Japan.  And by then we would have had nuclear bombs, which Hitler didn't have the resources to build.

3)  What's that about the vengeance weapons?  The V weapons did not have the range to cross the atlantic.

Really, there was no reason for the US to fight in either European war.

----------


## Sled Dog

> Well ther was. 
> 
> The Axis
> 
> If Hitler had won in Europe, he was coming for you next, and you would have been fully engaged with the Japanese in the west. He was already devoloping the V3, a fractioanal orbital ICBM, he intended to drop gas and HE on New York.   You were going to have to fight him one way or another.   Fortunately Roosevelt was smart enough to see this.


The Kaiser was YOUR problem, not ours.

OUR problem was having a war-mongering "Progressive" snob named Wilson snuck into the White House because thst other dumb ass Progressive ran a turd party campaign and thus prevented the best cadidate from entering the White House during what became a crucial inflection point of world history.

The US had no business getting involved in thst war, and, among other things, the imposition of US troops into trenches of France and Spain almost certainly incubated the deadly strain if the flu that became known as the Great Influenza, killing proportionally more people than AIDS and...because Wilson caught it, interfering with the negotiations at Versailles...causing that other war the US didn't care about, the war in Europe.

----------


## BabyBoomer+

> The Kaiser was YOUR problem, not ours.
> 
> OUR problem was having a war-mongering "Progressive" snob named Wilson snuck into the White House because thst other dumb ass Progressive ran a turd party campaign and thus prevented the best cadidate from entering the White House during what became a crucial inflection point of world history.
> 
> The US had no business getting involved in thst war, and, among other things, the imposition of US troops into trenches of France and Spain almost certainly incubated the deadly strain if the flu that became known as the Great Influenza, killing proportionally more people than AIDS and...because Wilson caught it, interfering with the negotiations at Versailles...causing that other war the US didn't care about, the war in Europe.


ah we seem to be talking at cross purposes here. I as referring to WW2 and the German/Italian/Japanese Axis. You seem to be talkign about WW1.

WW1. Pershing was dead keen to try out his shiny new army,. Americans hadnt fought a proper war for decades. Generals are always keen on war.   Plus you have Woodrow Wilson who saw himself as the great Arbiter, sorting  out the squabbles in the childrens playground. So you got inviolved in WW1 out of the vanity of your generals and politicians. Plus there was money to be made, since the (american) Rothschild zionists were funding all sides of WW1, they couldnt lose, and the more countries got dragged in the more money they made.  Plus ofc you appear to be unaware of the ZImmerman Telkegram, which revealed that Germany was conspiring to assist Mexico to decale war on the USA and sieze back lands including Texas.  So you were goign to get dragged in no matter what.

WW2. The Axis was the mutually supporting pact between Germany, Italy and Japan. The moment you declared war on Japan, you automatically declared war on Germany and Italy as well. In fact germany declred war on USA four days after Pearl Harbour. So at that point, you were going to have to defeat all parties i the Axism, and it meade sense to leave the minor partner, JApan, to it for the momet, and engage with us i n taking Hitler down in Europe, first. As I pointed out, they were already planning to rain nerve gas and HE down on New York and the East coast using the V3 ICBM.  So US involvement in WW2 was unaviodable.

Also, it also fairly clear that, like WW1, those in charge in the US were determined to enter the war, and that Pearl Harbour was sacrificed to allow this. Theres a mass of evidence from code decyphers to radar data, that Roosevelt knew the attack was coming days and hours prior, and let it occur.  Why for example,  when a naval rating George Lockheart detected the incoming wave of 183 japanese planes at  a range of 137 miles, he was ordered to turn the radar off and ignore it. Also, ALL the radar sets on the battlesship had been shut down, and there were NO pickets running sweeps, yet US decrypts of JN25 indicated an attack was coming within 6 hours.This only makes sense if Roosevelt knew the atack was comign and need a reason to enter WW2.

----------


## Sled Dog

> ah we seem to be talking at cross purposes here. I as referring to WW2 and the German/Italian/Japanese Axis. You seem to be talkign about WW1.


I'm talking about both those conflicts, since neither was a problem Americans needed to deal with.



> WW1. Pershing was dead keen to try out his shiny new army,. Americans oinghadnt fought a proper war for decades. Generals are always keen on war.   Plus you have Woodrow Wilson who saw himself as the great Arbiter, sorting  out the squabbles in the childrens playground. So you got inviolved in WW1 out of the vanity of your generals and politicians. Plus there was money to be made, since the (american) Rothschild zionists were funding all sides of WW1, they couldnt lose, and the more countries got dragged in the more money they made.  Plus ofc you appear to be unaware of the ZImmerman Telkegram, which revealed that Germany was conspiring to assist Mexico to decale war on the USA and sieze back lands including Texas.  So you were goign to get dragged in no matter what.


Oh, shit, naturally, as an American I'm totally ignorant of the Zimmerman note.

After all what would be an APPROPRIATE response to reading Mexico's mail and finding out they've been spammed by the Huns? 

Declare war on the Huns?

That's stupid.

Upon discovering that the wetbacks were being polled by the Huns to think about starting a war on America's southern border, what should the US have done?

Waited.   See what Mexico was going to do about it.  Since Mexico was almost certainly going to LAUGH AT THE GERMANS, the problem that didn't exist as solved.

IF information was received that Mexico was going to do something stupid, THEN the time would come for the US to...call in the wetback ambassador and inform them that while we PAID for the Mexican territories we acquired the last time Mexico started a war, if Mexico tried it again, we wouldn't be so nice and we'd strip their country of every saleable asset in a way that Cortez never imagined possible.

Mexico would NEVER start a war to help the Huns.

Period.

Sheesh.   Don't lecture ME about MY history, boy.




> WW2.


If those fucking DICKLESS Brits (that's your country, if you missed the reference) and BALLESS French had dealt with Hitler militarily when he tried to militarize the Rhineland...there would have been NO WAR.

Make your excuses and don't worry, that's what you'll be doing.   

And NO.

When the United States declared war on JAPAN, we declared war on JAPAN. Not Germany.  Which pissed off Hitler and he was forced to declare war on the US unilaterally.

But if you  Brits had dealt with the Hitler problem when he violated the actionable article of the Treaty of Versailles forbidding German troops from the Rhineland, there would have been no war.


And try to deal with MY point, which is that there would have been no need for the US to drag your asses out of the fire, over and over and over again, if you people had simply done your jobs as responsible nations and fought your own damn battles, or not, there would have been no WWI and hence no WWII.  And in the lead up to WWII there were many points where having balls would have ended Hitler without engulfing all of Europe in war.

You people, now busy fleeing the sinking ship of Londonistan you people created, are, once again, dumping your problems on the future and, naturally, expecting the US to rescue you, yet once again.

The Americans are sick of this and we should let you people DIE.

----------


## BabyBoomer+

> I'm talking about both those conflicts, since neither was a problem Americans needed to deal with.
> 
> 
> Oh, shit, naturally, as an American I'm totally ignorant of the Zimmerman note.
> 
> After all what would be an APPROPRIATE response to reading Mexico's mail and finding out they've been spammed by the Huns? 
> 
> Declare war on the Huns?
> 
> ...



Do you think we can debate this without all the venom, spite and aggression on your  part?  Its entirely unecessary. I havent been rude to you. have I?

Oh and the last sentance in your post was disgusting and unforgivable.

----------


## Daily Bread

You're kinda lost for words ,huh ,ol' rotten teef .

----------


## BabyBoomer+

See, I have relatives in California and Texas, They are all nice friendly people.  So it makes me wonder why so many bitter, unpleasant ones  accumulate here. Because most Americans ive met are quite nice, and interesting to talk to.

----------


## Sled Dog

> Do you think we can debate this without all the venom, spite and aggression on your  part?  Its entirely unecessary. I havent been rude to you. have I?
> 
> Oh and the last sentance in your post was disgusting and unforgivable.



Oh.

You think I've been rude.

Welcome to America.

----------


## jirqoadai

Sled Dog does have a very valid point. 
and it transcends over to iran and kimville too. 
and our most recent presidents, ( reads from RMN to obozo ) wish to promote world discource, not make peace.

----------


## BabyBoomer+

> Sled Dog does have a very valid point. 
> and it transcends over to iran and kimville too. 
> and our most recent presidents, ( reads from RMN to obozo ) wish to promote world discource, not make peace.


Yes, but where is the root of that. I watched an interesting program the other day on how various US presidents have been thwarted in thier attempts to uncover the truth about UFO's. Jimmy Carter for example was completely stonewalled and frozen out, and given the runaround  by the NSA and CIA when he requested the files.

Is it possible that the President is manipulated by these agencies, and somone else is deciding to wage war or not on other states?

----------


## Dave37

UFOs are more modernly referred to as UAPs but in a political discussion they are more of a WTD, wedge to derail. Conspiracy leads to wild paranoia and running off the rails so to speak.

----------


## BabyBoomer+

> UFOs are more modernly referred to as UAPs but in a political discussion they are more of a WTD, wedge to derail. Conspiracy leads to wild paranoia and running off the rails so to speak.



Ive never seen them referred to as 'UAP' 

The point im making is that the president appears not to be the top of the power pyramid, and there are black departments above who consider the President just a ship that passes in the night, not necessarily to be trusted with the good of america.

Bill Clinton spent much of his term in office trying to get to the  bottom of what other government agencies weren't telling him about UFO  encounters, to the point that his associate attorney general Webster  Hubbell allegedly told him that there was a secret government that was  controlling info about UFOs.  Hubbell, according to his memoir, was given two key tasks by President  Clinton: find out who assassinated John F. Kennedy and figure out how  much the government knew about UFOs.

----------


## Dave37

> Ive never seen them referred to as 'UAP' 
> 
> The point im making is that the president appears not to be the top of the power pyramid, and there are black departments above who consider the President just a ship that passes in the night, not necessarily to be trusted with the good of america.
> 
> Bill Clinton spent much of his term in office trying to get to the  bottom of what other government agencies weren't telling him about UFO  encounters, to the point that his associate attorney general Webster  Hubbell allegedly told him that there was a secret government that was  controlling info about UFOs.  Hubbell, according to his memoir, was given two key tasks by President  Clinton: find out who assassinated John F. Kennedy and figure out how  much the government knew about UFOs.


Yeah but you're not American and not even in the country so why the concern about the secret pyramid of power here? We promise not to send any black triangles over your house at night, well I can't promise that but don't worry you won't hear a thing, unless we want you to.

----------


## BabyBoomer+

> Yeah but you're not American and not even in the country so why the concern about the secret pyramid of power here? We promise not to send any black triangles over your house at night, well I can't promise that but don't worry you won't hear a thing, unless we want you to.


Because the president has his finger on the nuclear button - but who else does?

----------


## Dave37

> Because the president has his finger on the nuclear button - but who else does?


Huh, UK's got nukes too. But I'm not trying to accuse you of the Grand Delusion, if you want to chase those kinds of things come to California, they even speak Spanish here too.

----------


## BabyBoomer+

well that was patronising.

----------


## Dave37

Hmm well, like yourself, no doubt, I was not trying to be offensive.

----------


## BabyBoomer+

> Hmm well, like yourself, no doubt, I was not trying to be offensive.


ok. i believe you .  :Thumbsup20:

----------


## Authentic

> The Kaiser was YOUR problem, not ours.
> 
> OUR problem was having a war-mongering "Progressive" snob named Wilson snuck into the White House because thst other dumb ass Progressive ran a turd party campaign and thus prevented the best cadidate from entering the White House during what became a crucial inflection point of world history.
> 
> The US had no business getting involved in thst war, and, among other things, the imposition of US troops into trenches of France and Spain almost certainly incubated the deadly strain if the flu that became known as the Great Influenza, killing proportionally more people than AIDS and...because Wilson caught it, interfering with the negotiations at Versailles...causing that other war the US didn't care about, the war in Europe.


_Taft_ was the best candidate in 1912?

----------

